
A Cautionary Tale to Startups - sam-mueller
https://twitter.com/samuel_mueller/status/1291571146861629441
======
sam-mueller
In the wake of Facebook copying TikTok with Reels, here's a story in 5 tweets
of how my startup got xeroxed. Happy to answer questions, ama.

